# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  أغرب شعر للإمام علي عليه السلام

## عفاف الهدى

أغرب شعر للإمام علي عليه السلام 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

----------------------------------------- 

هذه ابيات من الشعر لكن فيها العجب العجاب و فيها أحتراف وصناعة للشعر: 

للأمام علي عليه السلام 


ألــــــــــــوم صديقـــــي وهـــــــــذا محـــــــــــــــــــال 

صديقــــــــي أحبــــــــــــه كـــــــــلام يقـــــــــــــــــال 

وهـــــــــــذا كــــــــــــــلام بليــــــــــغ الجمـــــــــــــال 

محـــــــــــــال يــــــــــــقال الجمـــــــال خيــــــــــــال 
********* 

الغريــــــــــــب في هذه الأبيات .....أنــك تستطيـــع قراءتها ..أفقيــا ورأسيـــاً .! 


************ 

مودته تدوم لكل هول ... وهل كل مودته تدوم 

إقرأ البيت بالمقلوب حرفا حرفا واكتشف الإبداع ... 

حيث ان هذا البيت يقرا من الجهتين 

************** 

حلموا فما ساءَت لهم شيم **** سمحوا فما شحّت لهم مننُ 

سلموا فلا زلّت لهم قــــدمُ **** رشدوا فلا ضلّت لهم سننُ 
************ 

الابيات السابقه جزء من قصيده ولها ميزة عجيبه الا وهي : 
ان  الابيات، ابيات مدح وثناء ولكن اذا قراءتها بالمقلوب كلمة كلمه، أي تبتدي  من قافية الشطر الثاني من البيت الاول وتنتهي باول كلمه بالشطر الاول من  البيت الاول، فأن النتيجه تكون ابيات هجائيه موزونه ومقفّاه، ومحكمه ايضاً .  
وسوف تكون الابيات بعد قلبها كالتالي : 


مننٌ لهم شحّت فما سمحوا **** شيمٌ لهم ساءَت فما حلموا 

سننٌ لهم ضلّت فلا رشدوا **** قدمٌ لهم زلّت فلا سلمــــوا 



ايضاً  من طرائف الشعر هذه القصيدة والتي عبارة عن مدح لنوفل بن دارم، واذا  اكتفيت بقراءة الشطر الأول من كل بيت فأن القصيدة تنقلب رأس على عقب، وتغدو  قصيدة ذم لا مدح **** 

 و ايضا عن الامام علي ((ع)) قصيدة المدح : 
********* 
إذا أتيت نوفل بـــــــــن دارم **** امير مخزوم وسيف هاشـــــم 

وجــدته أظلم كل ظــــــــــالم **** على الدنانير أو الدراهــــــــــم 

وأبخل الأعراب والأعـــاجم **** بعـــرضه وســره المكـــــــاتم 

لا يستحي مـن لوم كل لائـم **** إذا قضى بالحق في الجرائــــم 

ولا يراعي جانب المكـــارم **** في جانب الحق وعدل الحاكم 

يقرع من يأتيه سن النـــــادم **** إذا لم يكن من قدم بقــــــــــادم 

******* 
قصيدة الذم : 
******* 
إذا أتيت نوفل بــــــن دارم **** وجدتــه أظلـم كل ظــــــــالم 

وأبخل الأعراب والأعاجم **** لا يستحي من لوم كل لائم 

ولا يراعي جانب المكارم **** يقرع من يأتيه سن النـــادم 

************** 

سبحان الله !! 




السلام عليك يا أبا الحسنين

----------

نينوى الحر (09-04-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام على ابو الحسن علي بن أبي طالب

لآغريب على الامام علي هذا الشعر فهو أفصح العرب لغةً وكلاماً بعد النبي الاعظم صل الله عليه وآله ..

تسسلمين عفاف ع الطرح القيمَ
ربي يعطيكِ العاآفيه
ودي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (08-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره عالمرور

----------


## نينوى الحر

*نعم هذة البلاغة الحقه .. 
فهذا أميرها ، والناطق بها .
فسلامُ الله على أمير البلغاء علـــــــــــــــــــــي
 سقى الله من كتب وقرأ هذه الأبيات من نهر الكوثر المبارك .
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكر اتي لمروركم هنا

----------

